# Blade Show West 2019



## Noodle Soup (Oct 3, 2019)

Any one noticed that Blade Show West is having a "Chef's Knife Cutting Contest" this year? I know one custom knifemaker that isn't happy about that. He feels it distracts people from his tactical stuff.  
Blade Show West, 1-3 Nov. Oregon Convention Center, Portland OR.


----------



## playero (Oct 3, 2019)

Nice. They have to understand that some people go there for others knives


----------



## Noodle Soup (Oct 3, 2019)

It would be nice if they told us what their cutting contest consists of. Hopefully, not slashing water bottles and cabbage heads like one TV program makes a habit of.


----------



## Don Nguyen (Oct 3, 2019)

I'll be at Blade West, no table, just hanging around.


----------



## Noodle Soup (Oct 12, 2019)

According to Blade magazine Ethan Becker will be one of the judges of the chef knife cutting contest. Ethan knows his way around kitchen knives but he and I don't always agree on the finer points of them. And don't ever call the French sauce he is laboring over "green goop."


----------



## Noodle Soup (Nov 2, 2019)

Back from Blade Show West and it seemed like more custom makers are trying their hand at kitchen cutlery. Ethan Becker told me he is trying to work a deal for a new line of knives but it is too early for more details.


----------



## rob (Nov 2, 2019)

I see Ian from Haburn knives won best custom kitchen knife. 

Congratulations.


----------



## tim37 (Nov 3, 2019)

I'm a custom knifemaker and kitchen knives are where the growth is for me. Fewer people are buying hunting and filet knives because fewer people, at least here in the West, are hunting and fishing.


----------



## Dave Martell (Nov 3, 2019)

Noodle Soup said:


> Back from Blade Show West and it seemed like more custom makers are trying their hand at kitchen cutlery. Ethan Becker told me he is trying to work a deal for a new line of knives but it is too early for more details.




Lots of BCKs _(Bowie Chef's Knives_) being made. Ethan should get with someone who knows really high performance kitchen knives and styles before jumping in. 

I wish everyone making kitchen knives all the best, even if the market is coming to over saturation quickly.


----------



## Noodle Soup (Nov 3, 2019)

That's funny saying Ethan should get with someone that knows kitchen knives. But be realistic, I'm sure this will be about selling his name and or The Joy of Cooking trademark. That is potentially a far larger market than this forum represents.


----------



## Dave Martell (Nov 3, 2019)

Noodle Soup said:


> That's funny saying Ethan should get with someone that knows kitchen knives. But be realistic, I'm sure this will be about selling his name and or The Joy of Cooking trademark. That is potentially a far larger market than this forum represents.



Yeah he doesn't want this market as his last line of kitchen knives represented clearly. In fact I don't believe most makers want this market, too tough a sell to too few people...yet it IS the top of the mountain if someone wants to climb for it.


----------



## Noodle Soup (Nov 4, 2019)

The people that buy Shun at high end kitchen ware store is the market most are looking for. Try to tell the people that buy Shun they haven't bought the top of the line in kitchen knives.


----------



## Barmoley (Nov 4, 2019)

Noodle Soup said:


> The people that buy Shun at high end kitchen ware store is the market most are looking for. Try to tell the people that buy Shun they haven't bought the top of the line in kitchen knives.


I tried, they didn't believe me. They did like the Harner I had with me at the time, really liked it. The problem was they couldn't send it to shun to sharpen for free. I said they can send it to me, but they felt uncomfortable about it and didn't want to learn to sharpen


----------

